
A New Robo-Adviser Lets You Build Portfolios That Shun Guns and Oil Shares - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-09/a-new-robo-adviser-lets-you-build-portfolios-that-shun-guns-and-oil-shares
======
DrScump
That can backfire, though.

"California's two major public pension funds (CalPERS and CalSTRS), the
biggest in the nation, lost a total of more than $5 billion on energy-related
investments for their fiscal years, ended June 30 (2015), according to a new
report."

[http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-calpers-calstrs-
energy...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-calpers-calstrs-energy-
losses-20150813-story.html)

